# Burned DVD's Work in SOME players



## satindemon4u (Sep 6, 2011)

So I have been burning movies for a while now. I currently use Philips DVD+R disks. (4.7gb obviously)

After I burn a movie to the disk it will work in the DVD player in my parents room, as well as in my DVD player that is part of my TV. However, when I try to play the DVD in our Blue Ray/DVD player, no luck. It says that it cant read the disk and then freezes up and needs to be restarted to even get the disk out.

So why will these DVD's work in pretty much every other DVD player, but not the Blue Ray/DVD player?

I thought maybe it was because it was +R or something, but did some simple research in the difference between +R, -R, +RW, and -RW and found nothing, related to my problem that is.

Thanks for any help guys.

SOLVED: Started using Nero.


----------



## erocker (Sep 6, 2011)

Does the Blue Ray player support recordable or rewritable disks?


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 6, 2011)

Honestly, I have no idea. I would think not though since none of mine seem to work. Think so?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 6, 2011)

how are you burning them? as proper DVD video discs, or are you throwing the .avi/.mkv files straight on there?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 6, 2011)

Most older dvd drives won't work with burned DVDs, I have one from 2004 that doesn't work with any that don't have a dvd license or whatever, but one I got in about 2005 works with everything


----------



## HTC (Sep 6, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> *Most older dvd drives won't work with burned DVDs*, I have one from 2004 that doesn't work with any that don't have a dvd license or whatever, but one I got in about 2005 works with everything


I could always get any of the DVD players i have owned to play the DVD's i burned with 2 exceptions: the 1st one didn't like DVD-R or DVD RW (this was in 2003, IIRC). Both two other DVD players i've owned played all DVD types.



satindemon4u said:


> I thought maybe it was because it was +R or something, but did some simple research in the difference between +R, -R, +RW, and -RW and found nothing, related to my problem that is.



Let me get this straight: you checked your Blu Ray player specifications to see if it supported DVD+R playback, correct?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 6, 2011)

If your burner supports it, change booktype of DVD+r's to dvd-rom's. If not switch over to dvd-r.


----------



## Suhidu (Sep 6, 2011)

Try burning at a slower speed. I've had similar issues and that was the fix. Although it varies from burner to burner, slower burns are often of significantly higher quality. This may help in your scenario because a drive might not read a disc as well as another one does.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 6, 2011)

Suhidu said:


> Try burning at a slower speed. I've had similar issues and this was the fix. Though it varies from burner to burner, slower burns are often of significantly higher quality. This may help in your scenario because not all drives read all discs as well as another drive may.



^ this really can help, i've never seen it on a set top DVD player, but i definitely have seen it make a difference with some old/poor condition PC DVD drives.


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 6, 2011)

Mussels said:


> how are you burning them? as proper DVD video discs, or are you throwing the .avi/.mkv files straight on there?



As proper discks. I use an AVI to DVD converter that converts and burns. Like I said, the burned DVD's work in 2 other dvd players, as well as in my pc, but not the Blue Ray/DVD burner



HTC said:


> I could always get any of the DVD players i have owned to play the DVD's i burned with 2 exceptions: the 1st one didn't like DVD-R or DVD RW (this was in 2003, IIRC). Both two other DVD players i've owned played all DVD types.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight: you checked your Blu Ray player specifications to see if it supported DVD+R playback, correct?


Have not checked.



Suhidu said:


> Try burning at a slower speed. I've had similar issues and that was the fix. Although it varies from burner to burner, slower burns are often of significantly higher quality. This may help in your scenario because a drive might not read a disc as well as another one does.



Slower speed does nothing. :/


----------



## HTC (Sep 6, 2011)

satindemon4u said:


> Have not checked.



In that case, it is possible the problem is with the blu ray player not supporting DVD+R disks.

Suggest you check to make sure: it's possible you can overcome this problem by simply burning DVD-R instead of DVD+R. Check your blu ray compatibility list first.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 6, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> If your burner supports it, change booktype of DVD+r's to dvd-rom's. If not switch over to dvd-r.





satindemon4u said:


> As proper discks. I use an AVI to DVD converter that converts and burns. Like I said, the burned DVD's work in 2 other dvd players, as well as in my pc, but not the Blue Ray/DVD burner
> 
> Have not checked.
> 
> Slower speed does nothing. :/



I'm guessing you missed my suggestion.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Sep 6, 2011)

Agree again : Try DVD*-*R

Backwards compatibility is pretty much the only reason they make "-R" DVD's / CD's, and it sounds like you could use some of that round about now.


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 6, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'm guessing you missed my suggestion.



Whoops! I did read that just fOrgot to respond. Stupid capital O down there <----


----------



## Night Rider (Sep 10, 2011)

i have found that when useing memorex that i have more not play in some players..i've always used +R,
 useing converter X to dvd.
i'am not knocking memorex but i stay away from them..try another brand of disc..


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 10, 2011)

A lot of earlier drives only supported DVD-R.  DVD-R was out a while before DVD+R.  Also, make sure the DVD is closed and that the file system on the disk is compatible with the players.  Burning the disk slower often helps as well.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 19, 2011)

Its has to do with Booktype. 

DVD-r  is the only industry standard for recorded media.  Most will play this
DVD-rom is a standard commercial format. All players should play this 
DVD+r is a unrecognized standard in the industry and can be recorded as DVD-r, DVD-rom and DVD+r, which is why the industry does not like it. Some players will play DVD+r disks 

Phillips DVD Players will play anything !! Sony will play almost nothing. Was your BR a Sony? 

Nero will automatically set the book type to DVD-rom if you use DVD+r disks. If you use DVD-r it can change it because it is a set book type. 

Image Burn you have to set it manually. 

But remember you only change booktype on a DVD+r disk

Also quality of the disk is very important. Cheep dye can cause all kinds of problems. Phillips are crap. Verbatim, and RiDATA tend to have the best quality. But there are whole web site about DVD burning

Burning at slower speeds is a myth, unless of course you have a P-III but when your burning or transcoding do not touch your computer !!!!!!!!


----------



## Suhidu (Sep 19, 2011)

Jetster said:


> Burning at slower speeds is a myth, unless of course you have a P-III but when your burning or transcoding do not touch your computer !!!!!!!!



What I referred to is not dependent on the speed of your computer. I was saying that at least some burners produce better and more readable copies at slower speeds. It has nothing to do with the speed of your computer, nor other running processes. What you speak of is an entirely different issue, that yes, may also be solved by slow burn speeds.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 19, 2011)

satindemon4u said:


> Slower speed does nothing. :/



that's simply untrue.  burning at a slower speed (ie 4x instead of 8x) lessens the likelihood of media related errors on burning.


Jetster said:


> Burning at slower speeds is a myth



what are you people talking about!?  it is objective fact, burning at a lower speed can decrease errors, especially in cheap media.


----------



## Suhidu (Sep 19, 2011)

digibucc said:


> what are you people talking about!?  it is objective fact, burning at a lower speed can decrease errors, especially in cheap media.



I believe he's referring to a slow computer not being able to fill the CD/DVD writer's buffer(of data to be written to the disc) as fast as it's being written to the disc due to competing high-CPU processes. When the buffer empties prematurely it can cause disc errors. However, I believe buffer underrun protection alleviates this, along with us now having faster computers. Here's a good explanation that I found via Google. Also wikipedia.

This is a completely separate issue than the poor media and/or drive issue that you and I are referring to.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 19, 2011)

Suhidu said:


> I believe he's referring to a slow computer not being able to fill the CD/DVD writer's buffer(of data to be written to the disc) ...
> This is a completely separate issue than the poor media and/or drive issue that you and I are referring to.



lol. i just haven't heard of that being an issue in probably a decade or more. ok though


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 19, 2011)

Have you tried other makes of DVD I here Verbatim DVD+R are very compatible.


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 19, 2011)

digibucc said:


> that's simply untrue.  burning at a slower speed (ie 4x instead of 8x) lessens the likelihood of media related errors on burning.




I meant I tried at a slower speed and sought no luck.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 19, 2011)

digibucc said:


> that's simply untrue.  burning at a slower speed (ie 4x instead of 8x) lessens the likelihood of media related errors on burning.
> 
> 
> what are you people talking about!?  it is objective fact, burning at a lower speed can decrease errors, especially in cheap media.



Were going to disagree on this one. It is not a fact. In-fact burning at slower speeds not recommended by the manufacture of the media can cause problems But I don't use "cheep media" (actually quality media cost no more then the crappy ones). But its all good. We all have opinions.    Really most issues are related to media dye and drive firmware and not speed. I haven't burnt a DVD in awhile now and don't miss it.  Seems time are changing


----------



## digibucc (Sep 19, 2011)

Jetster said:


> burning at slower speeds not recommended by the manufacture of the media can cause problems



who said anything about not following manufacturer recommendations?



Jetster said:


> Were going to disagree on this one. It is not a fact.


I guess we are disagreeing about what is fact and not, because it most definitely is fact that burning at 4x has less of a chance of causing burn errors than burning at 16x - all other things being equal. that is not my opinion, that is objective fact.


----------



## Bow (Sep 19, 2011)

Sly-Soft products all the way


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 20, 2011)

Just ordered some VERBATIM disks from newegg.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 20, 2011)

do they not have media players in soviet russia? why not rip all your DVD and put them on a USB drive.


----------

